# Quite scary... [Google Feature]



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

Google.com has implemented a new feature by which you can type someone's telephone number into its search bar, hit enter, and then see the person's telephone number and address - along with a map to the person's house!

Everyone should be aware of this! When I entered our telephone
number,the telephone number, street address, and a map of where we lived came back in seconds. If a child, ANYONE, gives out his or her telephone number, someone can actually look it up on the Google site to find out where the person lives. The safety issues are obviously alarming.

To test whether your telephone number pull up this information on the
Google site, first go to www.google.com. In the rectangular search bar,
type in your full ten-digit telephone number - and hit enter. If your
telephone number is in Google's system, you will see on the next screen
under the heading "Phone Book Results" your telephone number, your
name, your address, and two map directory prompts (one is "Yahoo! Maps" and the other is "MapQuest"). All you then need to do is click on either of the two map directory sites and a layout of your where you live will appear.

You can have this information removed or blocked. When the above screen displays, click on your telephone number. The page that next appears will
show the same information, below which you will see the notation "If you
would like to have your Phone Book list removed, you can do so by using our Phone Book Removal Form." Click on the Phone Book Removal Form prompt and a form will be displayed. Fill out the form as indicated.

Removal takes 48 hours.

Quite scary.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Quite scary...*

OH MY GOD..........IM IN THE PHONE BOOK!!!!!!!! :shock: The dickens you say!

:roll:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

My friggin mother is on there, I put a stop to that. Fuckin Google.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats a nice feature for some stalker or pedophile. If they get the phone number they can pop it in google and there is a map to the house. A free map to go victimize. :evil:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

This information has always been there, here are a bunch of sites that do the same thing.

http://www.masscops.com/search.shtml


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL :L:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Holy Crap.....I got this big yellow book sent to my house and it has not only my name and address, but others in my town. I called my mom when this happened and she too got one with my dad's name, number and address along with the people in their town. I think it has begun, we have all been labeled.


----------



## DCON (May 18, 2004)

That's why I pay the $2 a month to be unlisted. 

8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

DCON";p="59074 said:


> That's why I pay the $2 a month to be unlisted.
> 
> 8)


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah what gil said,
u can do the samething with a randmcnally and a phonebook


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

DCON";p="59074 said:


> That's why I pay the $2 a month to be unlisted.
> 
> 8)


That's why I pay $34.95 a month for Optimum Voice...all numbers are unlisted and unpublished!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

kttref";p="59091 said:


> DCON";p="59074 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I pay the $2 a month to be unlisted.
> ...


That why _I_ pay $5.00 for a roll of aluminum foil to cover my walls and ceiling. To keep _them_ out. :shock:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

reno911_2004";p="59117 said:


> kttref";p="59091 said:
> 
> 
> > DCON";p="59074 said:
> ...


 You too! I found that using the shiny side out works best.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Unlisted, non-published and not on Google.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="59117 said:


> That why _I_ pay $5.00 for a roll of aluminum foil to cover my walls and ceiling. To keep _them_ out. :shock:


Wow, you're getting ripped off on the cost for the aluminum foil! And I thought CT was expensive!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah what Gil said... even if you take your name of Google, there is a little blurb with about 6 other websites that have the same info on it and on some of them you can't take the info off...


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Call 411 they will do the same thing for the past 20 years


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

FYI that's not a "new" feature, that's a feature that has existed since day one.
Shocking that you can also go to people.yahoo.com and look up phone numbers and addresses, whitepages.com, infospace.com, whitepages.com and a whole host of others.


It's almost like reading a phone book! Jeebus!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

reno911_2004";p="59117 said:


> That why _I_ pay $5.00 for a roll of aluminum foil to cover my walls and ceiling. To keep _them_ out. :shock:


I usually wear it on my head. To keep _them_ out.

And oh yeah, you are a bunch of bitter, angry people. :no:


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

is the "matter of honor" symbol you show on your posts a bumper sticker ? do not see it on their site..
where can one be acquired ??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No, it's just a logo to help promote the HONOR bracelet fund. Here is a link to the logos: Help advertise the HONOR bracelet - Click here


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Has anyone seen where Verizion wants to charge $60 a year to have your number unpublished and unlisted.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

We recently purchased a WestLaw account and found that almost everybody's unlisted/unpublished phone numbers were available. There isn't very much information that isn't available if you know where to look.


----------

